# 5x112 to 5x114.3 adapters?? (tried search!)



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

Who makes if anyone an adapter for my Audi which is 5x112, to fit a 5x114.3 rim? I can't find any on H&R's site. 5x114.3 is more of a Honda fitment, where would I go about looking? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 5x112 to 5x114.3 adapters?? (curbdawg)*

http://www.wheeladapter.com/bo...s.asp
I have some adapters forsale from here if you wanna see what the product looks like...they are nice, hub and wheel centric


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 5x112 to 5x114.3 adapters?? (RnB_BTS)*

http://www.adaptitusa.com


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: 5x112 to 5x114.3 adapters?? (downsouthdub)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

